
Low-code platforms and Full-code developers – a match made in hell? - sunilkosuri
https://getfastcode.com/2020/08/09/accelerating-web-app-development/
======
gitgud
> _" A better approach would be to automate the generation of boilerplate
> code."_

I'm yet to encounter a good example of _generated boiler-plate_. Every tool
that spews out generated code is annoying to work with and you end up having
to delete a bunch of files that don't apply.

Better frameworks encapsulate code-generation in a function calls and better
abstractions.

~~~
tjchear
What is an example of:

1\. files that you had to delete?

2\. code generation in a function call?

3\. better abstraction?

~~~
gitgud
Well the [1] "@angular/cli" package is one example of code generation I don't
like. For example you can create a new page with:

    
    
        ng generate route 'about-page'
    

This creates a folder called "about-page" with a blank component. Then it
modify's the app.routing module. Then it adds the component declaration to the
app.module.

The reason it's terrible is that it makes various assumptions about the naming
of your files and project structure, which inevitably break things if they're
don't match.

A good example of a better abstraction (a.k.a function call) is the [2] "nuxt"
package. In this framework you don't need to generate a route, you just add a
file to the '/pages' directory and the framework maps it to a route for you.
It's a pleasant and simpler experience.

[1] [https://cli.angular.io/](https://cli.angular.io/)

[2] [https://nuxtjs.org/](https://nuxtjs.org/)

~~~
tjchear
Ah I see what you mean. I was confused when you said encapsulating code
generation in function calls, but what you're saying is better abstraction
that saves you from writing boilerplate code and also does not force you to do
things a certain way beyond what is necessary. I've had the pleasure of using
next.js myself and it's the sort of thing that lowers my cognitive load when
working on a project.

------
popup21
No code, or low-code, are terms straight out of marketing departments by this
generation's ignorance of software history.

The earliest form of this trend that I can remember was Macromedia Authorware.
Drag-n-drop flowchart style of development with optional coding features.

